# McLux DIY Parts. Status, availability, questions.



## dat2zip (Jan 16, 2003)

I know you are all chomping at the bit, waiting, drooling and waiting some more. Thanks for the patience as the web site is still being worked on.

The web page is up partially and the pricing is still being worked on as we speak.

It looks like that the web page should be enabled Monday am PST. That's my hope and goal. I should have all the parts with the exception of the converter boards.

Yup, I'm all out of Badboys... I'm scrambling right now to get more and I'm hot on making more by hand to satisfy all the current demand.

What I can't do is prevent over ordering. When the quantity starts running low, the web site would not prevent futher orders to be placed. I will attempt to lock down the web site when the DIY parts run out the same day. Those that are in the over run will be notified and refunded according.

So, even if I had the parts today, there are no Badboys. That's the key item here. The rest of the parts I have stock on.

If you have any questions about the DIY, post it here. If you are looking for the TK, stay tuned as that will appear in the BST area.

The web site may not be accurate or complete, so, please don't take the data found on the web site to be accurate.

As always, thanks for the patience. (Please mop up your drool on the way out!




)

Wayne


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 16, 2003)

great!!!

i think it would be a good idea to mention thermal adhesives on the recommended products however.


----------



## FalconFX (Jan 16, 2003)

Wayne, I think it's safe to say, although maybe not too good to hear, that your site might get flooded with orders, and I mean flooded... 

I know I'll be checkin' out your site...


----------



## rdwilson (Jan 16, 2003)

Wayne-

Thanks for the update. I guess I can turn off the Web crawler looking for hourly site changes. At least until late Sunday night.


----------



## Christoph (Jan 17, 2003)

Wayne do you mean that there are no badboy sandwiches avalible at the moment?
Chris


----------



## Entropy (Jan 17, 2003)

First there was the Slashdot Effect... Now there's the CPF effect?


----------



## dat2zip (Jan 17, 2003)

Christoph,

No, there are plenty of sandwiches. There are no converter boards. The converter board alone is used in the McLux, not the sandwich.

The Sandwich or module only works in a 2AA flashlight.

Wayne


----------



## dat2zip (Jan 20, 2003)

OK, 

I have some more info.

Here's what I have. I think it is going to fall short of expectation and I'm looking for feedback on what we should do.

Inventory:

9 EN Heads, 9 EN 1X123 Tails

25 Black HA Heads

10 Black Longtails

15 Black 1X123 Tails.

25 Loc-line adaptors.

25 McStalks.

(The loc-line adaptors screw onto the head, and have a loc-line male end that will snap into the McStalk. The other end of the McStalk has a 1/8-20 NPT end with nut.) The head, Loc-line adaptor, and McStalk make a fixed light. ie, Aquarium light, nightstand light, outdoor light, etc etc etc BTW: the McStalk, Loc-line, head could be a direct drive or have the electronics like a linear regulator in a box separate from the head assembly.

I'm short Badboys right now and I'm short the Anode contact assemblies. So, posting them up for sale doesn't make too much sense, or does it?

2ndly, this could be like a shark feeding frenzy. I would like to say, I have enough for all to go around. Bumm, I can't say that.





I'm working with the group to make this available for a much longer period of time and continue to offer the pieces since they make a great kit of parts. It's like starting a Heathkit store all over.

So, ideas are listed below. Please comment, add your own and let's see what happens.

1) Let the feeding frenzy begin. Put them up for sale immediately with the understnanding that they would not ship right away until the remaining backordered items come in (Badboys and anode assemblies).

2) Put these up for bid in the BST. Again, first come first served.

3) Delay putting them up for sale at all, till the TK run at which point there would be a larger inventory to deal with.

4) Something else...

Please toss in your 2c now...

Wayne


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

Dat2Zip:

I would love to Paypal you the funds for 1 black 1 * 123 body with Kroll switch and one or two black 3 * 123 "longtail" bodies with Kroll switch (depends on price).

I would also order an extra Kroll tailcap.

I would hate not to be looking when the 3 minutes and 17 seconds of availability is over.


----------



## Aluminum Junkie (Jan 20, 2003)

Dat2zip, 

I would say the sooner you guys begin to recover some of your costs, the better off you pocketbook is. I am also saying this because I am eager for some goodies! Most of us can put some of these parts to good use with other components we already own. It would also generate even more interest in the TK units once photos of the DIY units start to appear with mods and variations. As if there isn't enough interest already!! That said, I am in for a long tail body and a short body, two clips and two Krolls. Blk on the long tail and EN on the short. That is if you decide to move in this direction. Thanks again for the exceptional service, and great products you guys are offering.

Aluminum Junkie


----------



## r2 (Jan 20, 2003)

I wouldn't mind waiting a bit as long as I know I'll be able to get what I want later. Maybe it would be helpful if you could post what parts you plan to have in greater quantities later, and then open up the rest for a frenzy, perhaps at some scheduled time so everyone gets a crack at it.

I'd like some 3x123 holders with heads for adding a 5W HD emitter and a Wizard board, but since neither is available right now I'd be happy to wait a little longer if I know more are coming up. I think knowing what is coming may help to calm people a bit and put what is currently available into perspective.

- Russ


----------



## BuddTX (Jan 20, 2003)

I agree.

Offer good prices, and sell them now, and recoup your investments.

Then make more!

I don't mind waiting for a second run, as long as I know that there is a second run!


----------



## bucken (Jan 20, 2003)

I'm sure that many of you remember when Lambda announced the date and time that you could order lights from his website. I think it was almost 2 minutes before he had to shut it off due to overwhelming demand. I'm afraid my doggy little dial-up modem wouldn't be able to compete, even IF I just happened to BE in the right place at exactly the right time.

Maybe, if you could get a feel for what members would commit to (maybe even pay in advance), then enough extra parts could be made to cover both the "turnkey" and "extra parts" during the next (and maybe only) run. You could also start to recoup some costs with "pay in advance". I think anyone who pays, however, should be guarranteed parts as soon as they are available.

That said, I'd certainly be in for an EN head, EN 1X123 Tail, and a BLK Longtail. Also Anode contacts, when they are available.


----------



## CiTY (Jan 20, 2003)

Wayne,
I would suggest you let people give you their first choice and second choice and third choice to order a complete McLux and then when that runs out, offer up whats left as parts. At least your not sitting on inventory and then get a wish list and a prepaid wish list to make more. What I want are a bunch of heads and a couple of bodies. But it all comes down to cost? Have you had a chance to price out the offerings? I'm in no rush, but would like to know the plans and get these some day.
My two cents.
CiTY


----------



## belyo (Jan 20, 2003)

I want to make it from the completely same specification as McLux TK(EN). 

That is because I want to enjoy manufacture. In addition, when I choose DIY, it is because it thought that at least one user could receive McLux TK certainly.

Therefore, I desire sale of a full complete kit which does not need to push many buttons. I can place an order more easily by doing so, and your burden may also be mitigated (few



).


----------



## monanza (Jan 20, 2003)

My wish is to be able to order the kits with a decent chance of getting them. For that reason I would suggest opening the floodgates in February when the TK units are offered. In the meantime order what extra parts you can with the next run.

Personally I would prefer not to bid on various and sundry parts and pieces. If you wish to offer some units for bid perhaps a few TK 5W units would incite the masses. These would likely be beyond my means.

I am interested in one or two kits (3x123 tails) for use in a reflectored 5W (price is the key). If you make 2x123 tails I would be interested in a couple as well. Black HA III (EN otherwise).

Cheers.


----------



## Lucien (Jan 20, 2003)

Perhaps you could have people pre-order parts, and tie up with Hotfoot to produce enough to satisfy the immediate demand with a small surplus for the future. That way you also wouldn't have cough up a huge investment on your part for stock.

The downside is you'd probably beat Hotfoot in the white hair department when its all over.


----------



## CiTY (Jan 20, 2003)

I think if it comes to Bidding it would change the positive momentum of the product. A list (nondiscounted)price KL1 can be had for $50, so a Badboy, 1W LED, Lense, optics and McLux head I could pay a premium, but there is a limit. Sorry, I don't want to be a hardass about this, but just some economic numbers sense.


----------



## kz1000s1 (Jan 20, 2003)

Depending on the price, I would be interested in a complete DIY kit in EN finish, 1x123, with a Madmax or high current Badboy, and a 1W high-dome or SE emitter. I'm willing to compromise runtime for brightness.

Dave


----------



## lemlux (Jan 20, 2003)

CiTY:

Actually, I'm hoping that a complete head assembly costs around $90.





That would make the body with tailcap a very attractive $35.



(Somehow I suspect this part will cost more than $35 and I'm prepared to pay more.)








A Doug Spec UBH at $45 in brass or anodized aluminum combines with a $12 E2 tailcap as a 3-cell alternative.

The last time I checked at LPS I could buy a D3 body for $35 (I did) or a 6P body for $25 (I didn't). Some of us who've bought the waterproof tailcap and/or clickies wouldn't need to buy more tailcaps with this alternative option.


----------



## CiTY (Jan 20, 2003)

Actually, I was thinking about sacraficing a couple of KL1s for a few special mods...




I think I can find them some where for $40...


----------



## hotfoot (Jan 20, 2003)

Guys,

I truly doubt we'd actually have an auction style-bid for any of these parts. An auction *might* make sense for collectors items, say a brass Arc-AAA, but not quite so for just loose flashlight parts, IMHO. So, you don't have to worry about a runaway price situation.

The last thing we wanna do, and I'm pretty sure I can speak for the other skunks here, is to make the McLux parts unreachable to the audience that would most appreciate them. If that were the case, the sandwich shoppe offering would be a moot idea in the first place.

As the guy who needs to worry most about production, my concerns are:

- can we make this run big enough so that parts are affordable to ourselves and the CPF?

- making a *manageable* qty in the required timeframe. By management, I mean order processing, logistics and QA/QC. We certainly don't want any "factory seconds" situation as far as possible and QC is paramount for certain key parts to ensure even basic functionality in the first place (please try to understand that this is a *part-time* effort for most of us, so its a time juggling circus)

- qty of parts will still be limited, so can we control distribution in a way that is fair to all as far as possible?

- can we gauge accurately enough to make sufficient parts to satisfy current pent-up demand, whilst retaining adequate qtys to cater to residual/new demand - all this without making too *large* a qty that would tie up funds (and possibly slowing down R&D expediture for new cool stuff!).

- can we do all the above without excessively compromising our day jobs





Bottom line is, we *want* to be able to share this stuff with you guys, so we're not going to set up obstacles artificially. But we need to watch our step too so that we don't disappoint everyone, or get hurt ourselves in the process.

-leo


----------



## dat2zip (Jan 23, 2003)

cross posted in the Badboy and Madmax thread. Copied here as an FYI.

Status update: I'll post this in the beginning as well.

Nearing the end of the month. We are now out of stock on Madmax modules so any future Sandwiches with Madmax will get backordered.

We have been out of stock on Badboy converter boards and are now getting very thin on Badboy 400 modules and Badboy 500 modules.

I plan on keeping the store open. So, I've made the decision. Not to terminate the store for various reason. One is the contract manufacturer did not perform very well and I got overcharged, and I lost a lots to scrappage for one reason or another.

The store will stay open to service the McLux DIY program, offer LEDs and all the other misc items that everyone seems to like. The response has been nothing short of spectacular and I would again like to thank everyone for such an overwhelming success.

I'm in the process of switching contract manufacturers and this has caused a hiccup or bubble where I won't be getting supplies for a while. During this period I'm hoping to be able to sustain some inventory again by hand soldering and hand assembly modules.

This is consuming more time than I had anticipated and is now delaying the McLux program. Fear not, it will be forthcoming. And the price that is currently being worked on is a very attractive one. I think you will like the pricing.

Wayne


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 23, 2003)

PayPal sent


----------



## Nerd (Jan 24, 2003)

Oh Don! Aren't you one of em skunks? Not done with grabbing all the mclux's yet?


----------



## McGizmo (Jan 24, 2003)

Hey, we ALL need BadBoys!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 24, 2003)

AARGH! now I'm confused... What to do? get a TK or built my own...
What do *you* guys think...
Why TurnKey, or why DIY?





I know I *NEED* one...

PS, Leo, it's not a well known Dutch characteristic that makes me confused...



Just max. satisfaction...


----------



## Graham (Jan 24, 2003)

Turnkey is the way to go if you don't want to mess around with solder and epoxy and so on.

DIY is good if you're ok with a soldering iron, and want something that the TK doesn't offer. For instance, a 3x123 body with a 5W LS in direct drive. Or perhaps you just want the normal 1x123, but with a different colour 1W LS.

Graham


----------



## monanza (Jan 26, 2003)

BTTT,

Having surprised myself by ordering the TK McLux I wanted to check the pulse on the DIY kits. Any news? I would love to get my grubby little fingers on a couple.

Cheers.


----------



## bucken (Jan 26, 2003)

Me,too.


----------



## lemlux (Feb 2, 2003)

Skunkies:

I note you've finished selling tens (hundreds?) (thousands?) of vaporware TK units (As Darrel posted: "Since we've had to charge in advance of production - by the time these are in your hands, they'll seem like they were FREE. Neat, huh? ") 

Are you now prepared to list any of the currently on-hand piece parts on the sammich shop and possibly accept pre-orders for other parts?

If not, can you give us an idea when?

Thanks.


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 2, 2003)

OK,

Here's the scoop.

The following items from the original run will be offered with a random drawing.

I propose to list here the items for sale. You can bid on one or more items (one of each max). A running list of names will be taken. Posting your name signifies your commitment if your name is drawn in the random drawing to buying the said item. The list will begin today (Sunday evening) and run for a week till next Sunday. Since there are not too many items here, I'd expect more names than items.

Don't sweat it yet... If you don't win a chance here, there are more being built as part of the TK run especially targeted to be offered as pieces on the Shoppe. Those won't be available for several weeks (March, April). I'll just note that the DIY stuff will all be EN (no HA Black) and there will be power packs 1X123, 2X123 and 3X123 for various configurations.

So, with that, here is the list. 

Item # Qty Description
======================================
1 8 EN flashlight kits, Head + 1X123 Power pack.
2 2 EN Heads (Bezel + head)
3 2 EN 1X123 
4 13 HA Black flashlight kits (3X123 + Head assy)
5 2 HA Black Head assy (head + bezel)
6 2 HA Black 3X123 Power pack.

Price for each item is as follows:
Item Price
1 $62.00
2 $35.00
3 $27.00
4 $69.00
5 $38.00
6 $31.00

Please note that none of the required accessories are included. Thes are only the aluminum pieces and the contact assy is separate and will be made available at the time of purchase.

Again, Please start a list after this post with the item number and your CPF name ie.

dat2zip Items 1,2,3

After the drawing, the list of winning names will be posted here or on the Sandwich shop. Your name and winning items will allow you to proceed to the McLux web page and order *ONE* of the winning items. The web shoppe will not prevent you from ordering more and I trust you will all abide by this rule.

You will need to look at the list on the Mclux web page to determine all the other pertinent pieces you will need to make a complete flashlight, McStalk stationary light.

I'm sure there will questions and I'm wondering if we should start a separate topic to keep the names separate from the questions. Anyway, let's give this a go. If the window needs to stay open more than a week, we can do that too.

(I'm hoping to have some Wizard boards available by the time this ends so that those with the 3X123 power packs can make a cool regulated light using the Wizard board.)

Wayne


----------



## bucken (Feb 2, 2003)

bucken items 2,5


----------



## gncamama (Feb 2, 2003)

gncamama Item 6

Lurker no more; gotta have a McLux 3x123 piece... ;^>


----------



## flash.... (Feb 2, 2003)

flash.... Item 4


----------



## kelso (Feb 2, 2003)

kelso Items 3,4


----------



## rick258 (Feb 2, 2003)

rick258 ... item 4,6


----------



## mst3k (Feb 2, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## mst3k (Feb 2, 2003)

Edited above what I really want is the 1X123 HA black power pack. I don't know if this is available or not but that is what I want.


----------



## mst3k (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok reread the above post again, guess there are none of these. Ok, sorry.


----------



## monanza (Feb 2, 2003)

monanza: Item 4

If each item has a separate drawing and you allow entry in multiple items then

monanza: Items 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6

Thanks.


----------



## Darell (Feb 2, 2003)

CRAP! #5! #5! I need #5!


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 2, 2003)

Yes, consider dropping you name in six hats. You can drop you name in one or in all six hats. For Monzana, you have elected to drop your name in all six hats. When the random drawing is held, it's possible that we will draw your name from each hat.

Wayne

PS. Getting one of item one will require some of the following to make a complete flashlight. To make a complete flashlight you will need:
mineral glass
NX05 or McFlood (or nothing)
1W LED or 5W LED
Converter board
Anode assy
Kroll switch
misc screws
belt clip (TBD)

I think I added up the items for item one with all the parts and it totaled somewhere around $130.00.

Wayne


----------



## monanza (Feb 2, 2003)

Cool I'm in all six hats. Exactly what I wanted. Thanks and good luck to all who bid (particularly me




).

I very much look forward to your wizard boards. Off topic: Do you plan on having 750mA wizards along with the 400mA and 500mA?

Cheers.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 3, 2003)

Sigman's in for 3 & 6...


----------



## McGizmo (Feb 3, 2003)

Here,

Let me assist by bringing the list to page 2:

Item # Qty Description
======================================
1 8 EN flashlight kits, Head + 1X123 Power pack.
2 2 EN Heads (Bezel + head)
3 2 EN 1X123 
4 13 HA Black flashlight kits (3X123 + Head assy)
5 2 HA Black Head assy (head + bezel)
6 2 HA Black 3X123 Power pack.

Price for each item is as follows:
 Item Price
1 $62.00
2 $35.00
3 $27.00
4 $69.00
5 $38.00
6 $31.00

Yeah, I know. Call me Wayne's little helper but if it helps me get a 700 mA wizard, heck it's worth it!


----------



## Darell (Feb 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by McGizmo:
> *Yeah, I know. Call me Wayne's little helper but if it helps me get a 700 mA wizard, heck it's worth it!
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Well, damn... let me figure out a way to help too, then!

Wizard!
Wizard!
Wizard!

Heck, we already have a wizard. We just need to find some more hours in each day for him so he can build some more product.

Wayne rocks my world. And that isn't just the red wine speaking!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2003)

*MORE*


----------



## aso (Feb 3, 2003)

aso 1 , 4


----------



## lemlux (Feb 3, 2003)

Lemlux would like items 3 & 6. (edit: If I'm not allocated a #3, a #9 would be a more than acceptable substitute. I only want one single-cell holder.)

This seems like a courteous way for you guys to start the process.

Thanks.


----------



## flash.... (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey Wayne...
I already put in for #4..
After your description on how the drawings will be held... I would like to be added to Item #1 as well.

Thanks for your time in all this.
(My fingers are crossed!!)

Eric...


----------



## BuddTX (Feb 3, 2003)

BuddTX Item "4",1 each,HA Black flashlight kits (3X123 + Head assy)

(would prefer it in silver but this is just fine!, actually it would look pretty cool!)

I am assuming the "Head assy" does not have a Luxeon Star, am I correct? I would like for it to be made ready at a future time, for a 750 BB!

Even if it does have a LS and a converter board, that is fine, as long as I can "make it ready" for either a BB750, or a 5 watt LS when they become available, I am a happy camper!


----------



## Kercheval (Feb 3, 2003)

Kercheval Item 4


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 3, 2003)

tylerdurden item 1


----------



## lightbulb (Feb 3, 2003)

lightbulb in for 1,2,4,5, 7


----------



## Termac (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: McLux DIY Parts. Status, availability, questions. *DELETED* *DELETED**

Post deleted by softhackle


----------



## AllenInHouston (Feb 4, 2003)

AllenInHouston: Items 1,4,5,6


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 5, 2003)

OK, I kinda screwed up. The parts I have are actually more than I had posted.

The quantity will be adjusted for items 1-6.

New items are:

Item 7: HA Black with 1 X 123 Flashlight kit.

Item 8: HA Black Head (Qty TBD) Same as item 5

Item 9: HA Black 1 X 123

As it stands, most of you will get what you want without a hat drawing if no new names appear. I may extend the time period since I screwed this up and some of you might discover this till this weekend. So, Sunday may not be the close date. I hope this doesn't upset anyone.

Wayne


----------



## Sigman (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm already in for 3 & 6...

Please throw my name into the hat for #9 also.

Thanks!


----------



## bucken (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm already in for 2 and 5...

Can I get in for 8, as a back-up in case I miss out on 5?


----------



## sas (Feb 5, 2003)

sas: items 4,5,6,8,9

thanks!


----------



## frogmonk (Feb 5, 2003)

Put me in for items 1 & 4.

Thanks


----------



## Darkaway (Feb 5, 2003)

Sign me up for a #3 please. Darkaway. Thanks.


----------



## mst3k (Feb 5, 2003)

Ok, Item 9 is what I wanted from the beginning. I didn't think you had those. I would love to get 2 of those. The Black Ha 1X123. If possible.

Thanks


----------



## Kercheval (Feb 5, 2003)

Updated to reflect list addition

Kercheval Items 4,5,7,8 (Need only one of 5 or 8)


----------



## AllenInHouston (Feb 5, 2003)

Update (added 7)
AllenInHouston: Items 1,4,5,6,7


----------



## aso (Feb 5, 2003)

aso 1,4,7 (added #7)


----------



## nqwan v2.0 (Feb 5, 2003)

nqwan v2.0 Items 4, 5, 6


----------



## monanza (Feb 5, 2003)

monanza: all hats (7, 8, 9 in addition to the previous six).


----------



## aso (Feb 8, 2003)

Bump and update:

aso 1,2(added),4,7,8(added)


----------



## CiTY (Feb 8, 2003)

Wayne, 
Do you have a updated count of DIY parts for 1-9?
Thanks


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 8, 2003)

OK, Here is the official Count.

Item# Qty Description
1 7 Full EN Head + EN 1X123
2 2 EN Head
3 2 EN 1X123 Power Pac

4 8 HA Head + Long tail Power pack
5 2 HA Head
6 2 HA Long tail Power Pack

7 13 HA Head + 1X123 Power Pack
8 2 HA Head
9 2 HA 1X123 Power Pack.

As it stands now, most everyone will get what they want. There appears to be extra item 7 which if there are extras these will be auctioned off in a run off raffle as separate components.

The list will be officially closed or locked Sunday evening at 11:00pm PST. Names will be posted no later than Tues. 9pm PST.

Wayne


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 8, 2003)

Question,

I put in for item #1 a few posts ago, can I list item #7 as a backup if for some reason I can't get #1? If I do get #1 I don't want #7 in addition.

Also, is there a difference between item #5 and item #8?

thanks.


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 8, 2003)

Item 5 and 8 are identical.

My count shows there are 7 item #7 with 7 people who want them. Unless this changes all item #1 have 7.

As for backup #s. If there are any extras after this draw a second run might be made. No decisions at this point has been made. You post will be used later if if alternates and queueing if any will be made.

Wayne


----------



## kelso (Feb 8, 2003)

kelso items 6,7


----------



## ronsvl (Feb 9, 2003)

Ronsvl: item 7


----------



## tvodrd (Feb 9, 2003)

tvodrd items 5,8 (actually only want one)

Larry


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 9, 2003)

Only a few more hours before this closes.

Put your name in hat now.

The DIY kit will close at 9pm. Another 3 hours left.

Wayne


----------



## JohnG (Feb 10, 2003)

Nevermind......got my willpower back.


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 10, 2003)

w00t! Come to papa!


----------



## flash.... (Feb 10, 2003)

Sweet!
Finally, I "got in" on a deal!


----------



## flash.... (Feb 11, 2003)

No pressure or anything... What happens now? 
Is there a list posted or something?





[Edit]
Doh! never mind, I just saw this:


> Names will be posted no later than Tues. 9pm PST.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 11, 2003)

Sorry, 

I've been very busy and had to give myself some room to squeeze in all the work. That's why I hope to have the names posted and the instructions on how you can purchase the items.

We have the names drawn. Next step will be to post the names somewhere and gather your emails.

From there, I will be sending emails with the associated buy now buttons which will enable you from the email to purchase your goods.

I hope this is acceptable for all. Thanks for you patience.

Those that had their name in item #1 all won! There were 7 available and there were seven names. No hat drawing on that one...

I'll post more later.

Wayne


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 12, 2003)

Here are the winning names:

Item 1: QTY 7 McLux EN Head and Body.
flash...
monzana
aso
Tylerdurden
lightbulb
AllenInHouston
frogmonk

Item 2: QTY 2 McLux EN Head only
bucken
aso

Item 3: QTY 2 McLux EN Power Pack (1X123) only
monanza
Sigman

Item 4: QTY 8 McLux Long Tail HA Black Head and Power Pack
flash...
rick258
monanza
BuddTX
Kercheval
sas
frogmonk
nqwan V2.0

Item 5: QTY 2 HA Head only
sas (corrected)
AllenInHouston

Item 6: QTY 2 HA Long 3X123 Power Pack
lemlux
AllenInHouston

Item 7: QTY 10 HA Black Head and 1X123 Power Pack
monanza
aso
Kercheval
AllenInHouston
kelso
ronsvl
JohnG

Item 8: QTY 2HA Black Head (same as Item 5)
aso
sas

Item 9: QTY 2 HA Black 1X123 Power Pack
sas
mst3k

Thanks for your patience. I need your assistance to read over the list, determine what you have won and send me an email with subject title:
"McLux DIY for me!"
Please include in the message your winning items numbers.

I will then reply to your email with buy now buttons embedded in the email and you can proceed to purchase your item(s) you have won plus any other accessories needed from the Sandwich Shoppe to complete your kit.

I apologize if this is inconvienent, but, it's the best I can do for now. I will update the web site to make the complete list of all the items you will need to make a complete flashlight.

Wayne


----------



## monanza (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Wayne. Oh Goody



!

aso, would you be willing to let go your item 8 to complete your item 2 with an EN tail? Probably not but it can't hurt to ask



.

Cheers.

*edit* - Silly me I forgot to say: **You have email**



.


----------



## flash.... (Feb 12, 2003)

Email sent!!


----------



## lemlux (Feb 12, 2003)

email sent.


----------



## bucken (Feb 12, 2003)

Me, too!

Hey, Wayne... Regarding Item # 7 - The quantity says 10, but there are only 7 "winners" listed. Does this mean that you still have 3 more Item #7's available? If so, I may be interested.


----------



## monanza (Feb 12, 2003)

bucken, that is a good catch. How could I have missed it? Yeah me too! me too! I'll take another 7.

Cheers.


----------



## Sigman (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by dat2zip:
> * 7 13 HA Head + 1X123 Power Pack
> 
> There appears to be extra item 7 which if there are extras these will be auctioned off in a run off raffle as separate components.
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## monanza (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks Sigman. I forgot about that post (rather conveniently I might add



).


----------



## Sigman (Feb 12, 2003)

If there were extras then that's for one reason, no one else wanted those parts.

I was going to say that it was closed off before they had a chance to enter their name in the hat, but they had a whole week!

But the bottom line is, yes - I would hope to be able to obtain the battery pack/housing if sold/raffled as Don stated.


----------



## bucken (Feb 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by dat2zip:
> *
> 7 13 HA Head + 1X123 Power Pack
> 8 2 HA Head
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Now I'm even more confused. The other Item #7 post listed a quantity of 13. Does this mean that there are 6 more available for a "run off raffle"?


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 13, 2003)

I must appologize for only having time to visit the board every other day now. 

Extremely busy with "new" designs.... Gotta stay focused.

As far as I can tell, there are some extras. I'm in the logistical stage of getting the web updated with a good list so that you can buy all the required goodies needed to make whatever you plan on making.

After I get the web updated, emails will be sent with the apprpriate "buy now" buttons and then after that is all settled I'll see what is left.

It will be slow going as I have very little time for this right now. Please bear with me.

Thanks.

I hope to have the web updates finished tonight. The emails I'm hoping to get out tonight also.

The run off raffle will be posted after that, either tonight or no later than by Saturday.

Wayne


----------



## bucken (Feb 13, 2003)

No problem, Wayne. Just take your time and do it right.


----------



## mst3k (Feb 13, 2003)

My sentiments exactly!! This isn't an LS3 gold rush



In my best South American Freedom Fighter dialect: "There will be blood in the streets tonight!" Not


----------



## Kercheval (Feb 14, 2003)

Wayne, have you sent these emails yet? I am not in a hurry, but I noticed the update at your site to allow purchase of the accessories for these parts and wanted to make sure that I did not drop the mail on the floor somehow.

I have shot off an email or two about a purchase at your site and received no reply for the last several days. Is your inbox working?

Again, not a rush, just making sure.





Thanks.


----------



## monanza (Feb 14, 2003)

Just to ease people's concerns a bit until Wayne has time to respond in person. I received a response to an email I sent to his attbi email address. To paraphrase, Wayne is simply overwhelmed (very busy



) and will respond as soon as he can. It's a good idea to check of course.

Cheers.


----------



## monanza (Feb 14, 2003)

Well I got your email Wayne right after I posted above. I get the following error when I try any of the Buy Now buttons:

Error: Userid not set.

Cheers


----------



## mst3k (Feb 14, 2003)

Me too, let your email client fully load, wait a bit and try again. It works fine, really it does. The prob right now, PayPal is down for maintenance til 12:30AM PST


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 14, 2003)

We are starting to send the Buy Now Buttons.
If you want to buy additional items, press the Continue Shopping Button. Check out the McLux Flashlight parts. The Anode assembly are not available yet, on Backorder.

There are people who won the DIY McLux auction and haven't sent me email yet. I can't send the Buy Now Button until I get your email address.

Thanks,
Wayne


----------



## Sigman (Feb 14, 2003)

Are you presented the option of buying additional accessories while in that page? (clips, McFloods?)


----------



## mst3k (Feb 14, 2003)

Thanks Wayne! I really appreciate your effort and staying awake this late on Valentines day for flashlight freaks like me!


----------



## mst3k (Feb 14, 2003)

Sigman yes you are!! Read Wayne's post above


> If you want to buy additional items, press the Continue Shopping Button. Check out the McLux Flashlight parts.


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## mst3k (Feb 15, 2003)

Ok, if you're up for it, try now. Paypal is up and everything works fine! Paypal sent! yahoo!

Now just waiting for McLux Tk's 

Wayne......


----------



## Darell (Feb 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by Sigman:
> *Are you presented the option of buying additional accessories while in that page? (clips, McFloods?)*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yes sir! Wayne's World is now at your fingertips!


----------



## Sigman (Feb 15, 2003)

Done! Checkout complete...come on "Santa Mailman"!


----------



## monanza (Feb 15, 2003)

OK now I have to find things to keep me occupied until the parts get here. Too bad about the backorder on the anode assemblies.

Cheers.


----------



## bucken (Feb 15, 2003)

PayPal sent... Darn, no anodes. Oh well, I need a good LS and driver yet, anyway.


----------



## Kercheval (Feb 15, 2003)

Still nothing in inbox. Private message with a resend of original email sent.


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 15, 2003)

paypal sent!

I went ahead and ordered an anode assembly, the website didn't indicate they were backordered. Will this part ship seperately when they come in, or will the whole order be held up? (not that it really matters, I assume I just have a box of rocks without that part).


----------



## nqwan v2.0 (Feb 15, 2003)

oops...

I had sent the email to the address listed on the cpf store instead of the one from your profile. I sent another one now so hopefully you got it this time...


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 15, 2003)

OK,

Just some quick updates.

For those with full kits or need to make a full flashlight, the anode assy is the holdup. If you don't want to order twice you should order all the necessary items at one time.

For immediate shipping, you could exclude that and order the anode assy at a later time. That's up to you.

For those that the buy now buttons don't work. Please save the email as an HTML file and then open it with your browser.

To use the buy now buttons. Press the first one and you should be presented the shopping cart with the first item. If you have more, press the back button to hit the remaining items. When you are done with the email buttons down at the bottom of the shopping cart is a button that says continue shopping. Pressing that button should take you to the main Sandwich Shop web page where you can add all the accessories and other stuff you will need for you flashlights.

Thanks for you patience...


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 15, 2003)

Is there an ETA on the anode assemblies?


----------



## Kercheval (Feb 15, 2003)

Email received. Paypal sent.

Thank you, Wayne.


----------



## rick258 (Feb 15, 2003)

Wayne -- email sent for 2nd time. Rick258


----------



## mst3k (Feb 15, 2003)

One thing ya have to be careful about tho. I just tried my buy button in my email again and selected 50 units of the HA 1X123's and it let me


----------



## Sigman (Feb 15, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Originally posted by mst3k:

One thing ya have to be careful about tho. I just tried my buy button in my email again and selected 50 units of the HA 1X123's and it let me

[/ QUOTE ]
--------------------
You're probably the fellow who ordered 100 Grey Kits from Peter! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## flash.... (Feb 16, 2003)

Wayne... Sent my thread again just to be sure.... 

Thanks again for your efforts in this offer!

Eric...


----------



## flash.... (Feb 17, 2003)

Is anyone planning to run a 5w in the 3x123 config??
If so, how to step down and stay regulated while fitting in the McLux?? 
Just fishing to see what some of the ideas are.


----------



## hotfoot (Feb 17, 2003)

flash,

I have an RB 5WHD in a McLux head + 3x123 Longtail powerpak. yes,its gets VERY warm, but works great! Not recommended for LED longevity,though...

If you prefer a buck-regulator whilst using 3x123s, it might be some wait. The BBs are boost-only and won't work. The only drivers Wayne has capable at this point would be the Wizards, which, are at this point, not openly available.

Just in case you'd still like to run a 5W+regulation *now* (or almost now), the BB700 does a fine job with 2x123s. In which case, a McLux head+BB700 and a McLux Half-tail(2x123) or E2/E2e powerpak will work beautifully.

Hope this helps






-leo


----------



## Kercheval (Feb 17, 2003)

Leo, is your 3x123 setup a direct drive, or have you inlined a 2W <3 Ohm resistor?


----------



## hotfoot (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by Kercheval:
> *Leo, is your 2x123 setup a direct drive, or have your inlined a 2W 1-2 Ohm resister?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Direct Drive, baby!


----------



## Kercheval (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by hotfoot:
> *Direct Drive, baby!*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I purchased a couple of W2V 5W parts... I am looking forward to it.


----------



## Doug S (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by hotfoot:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by Kercheval:
> Leo, is your 3x123 setup a direct drive, or have your inlined a 2W 1-2 Ohm resister?*


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Direct Drive, baby!



*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Leo, I'm shocked, SHOCKED! You *seemed* like such a sensible guy. It must be the bad influence of that skunky crowd that you've been running around with lately.


----------



## hotfoot (Feb 17, 2003)

Doug S,

Whoa, that's nothing - sometimes I like not shaving for a month and running wild with pack of wolves too





Aha - but, its all in the name of science! I really needed to study the effects that such a beast would have on sensible folks - like you! *LOL*

<deleted> 

-leo


----------



## Doug S (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by hotfoot:
> *Doug S,
> 
> ...to study the effects that such a beast would have on sensible folks - like you! -leo*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Leo: HA! If you only knew...


----------



## hotfoot (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by Doug S:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by hotfoot:
> Doug S,
> 
> ...to study the effects that such a beast would have on sensible folks - like you! -leo*


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Leo: HA! If you only knew...*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Really? Tell me more... (edit: doug, if you're baiting, i'm biting)


----------



## Doug S (Feb 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by hotfoot:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by Doug S:
> </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by hotfoot:
> Doug S,
> ...


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Leo: HA! If you only knew...</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Really? Tell me more... (edit: doug, if you're baiting, i'm biting)*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Nah, baiting not intended. I will just say that in some arenas, many would consider me to be on the lunatic fringe. I think that maybe all of those years of enforced rigor in areas where it was appropriate [such as designing and executing tests on Nuclear Power systems] has make me over-compensate in the opposite direction in other aspects of my life.


----------



## flash.... (Feb 18, 2003)

hotfoot...
thanks for the ideas... I think I will skip the 9v approach as that's how I popped my very first 5 watter. The 5W LS's are nowhere near as tolerant for being overdriven as the 1 watters are. At least in my experience so far I popped the first one with 9v and wounded another one with 8 volts (freshly charged 7.2 volt pack.) for a 7.2 volt spec'ed part.
So I will figure out something... I can't afford to lose any more of these. Beginning to wonder if the samples I got were already limping along.


----------



## JohnG (Feb 22, 2003)

Couldn't get the buy button to work and no response from my emails to Wayne. Guess I'll pick one up on the used market in a few months. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## Darell (Feb 23, 2003)

John -

Wayne has been a busy, busy boy. Try him one more time, and I'll bet he'll get back to you.


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: McLux DIY Parts. Status, availability, questi*

Any updates on when the anode assembly will be back in stock?


----------



## lemlux (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: McLux DIY Parts. Status, availability, questi*

Wayne emailed me today to advise that my parts ("won" in availablility lottery) have been sent.

I wonder if the "lottery" was really random or whether the Skunks performed triage assessments of who was hurting the worst for lack of parts.


----------



## dat2zip (Feb 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*JohnG said:*
Couldn't get the buy button to work and no response from my emails to Wayne. Guess I'll pick one up on the used market in a few months. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Sorry guys. I've been out of touch lately. Been hard at work on new products and not spending much time on the store.


I do have some good news here. I will be hopefully migrating to a whole new website with all the regular web based store features.

I'm hoping this will be up next week (cross fingers). Last time I got an update the anode contact assy's will be coming March 10th. 

JohnG,

Found your email. Resending and asking you to try again. Save the email and load it into the web browser. If that doesn't work I will add the button directly to the McLux web page and you will be able to order it there. Sorry for the confusion and delays. 

Wayne


----------



## Darell (Feb 25, 2003)

See? Told you Wayne would come through. Alwasy does, and that's why we love him so.

He still needs a haircut though.


----------



## tylerdurden (Feb 25, 2003)

*Re: McLux DIY Parts. Status, availability, questi*

Thanks for the update.


----------



## dat2zip (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: McLux DIY Parts. Status, availability, questi*

Status update.

The contact assemblies had a minor issue with fit and functionality. As such, they are going back for some rework. In the meantime, I'm hoping to have the new web site up and running in a weeks time. It's taking me a bit longer than expected due to some modules that don't meet my requirements. I need to patch or write some code to fix the components to meet my store requirements. Once that is done, I will be moving to the new store.

I should have gotten the Badboy 400 converter boards on friday. I didn't hear from the CM and I hope to hear from them monday (today 10th).

Sorry for the delay.

I have some other news regarding contact assemblies if anyone is interested. I have some that could be used, but, there is some gotchas with these.

Please read carefully,

The contact assemblies I have are have a snug fit when they are dropped into the head. To get the proper fit, they need to be tapped in gently. While not a big problem it's not the only one. The thickness of these are too small and cause too large of a cavity that the power pack has to thread into. This is not a problem with the Mclux, old or new. They both work fine. But, this causes a incompatibility issue with the Surefire power packs. The battery return is from the top surface of the power pack and if this doesn't engage with the contact ring, the circuit is open and no power is applied. The threaded portion of the power pack on the Surefire program are all HA anodized and this doesn't provide electrical contact. Only the top exposed surface does.

What does this mean? 

If you want only a McLux flashlight from your parts, then this will be OK for you. If, you need compatibility with Surefire and McLux, then you will need to wait.

Sorry, for the delay.

Wayne


----------



## lemlux (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: McLux DIY Parts. Status, availability, questi*

Wayne: 
When do you think additional 1-cell and 3-cell bodies may be available? I gathered something was to happen 7 days after March 10.?


----------



## bucken (Mar 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*dat2zip said:*
I must appologize for only having time to visit the board every other day now. 

Extremely busy with "new" designs.... Gotta stay focused.

As far as I can tell, there are some extras. I'm in the logistical stage of getting the web updated with a good list so that you can buy all the required goodies needed to make whatever you plan on making.

After I get the web updated, emails will be sent with the apprpriate "buy now" buttons and then after that is all settled I'll see what is left.

It will be slow going as I have very little time for this right now. Please bear with me.

Thanks.

I hope to have the web updates finished tonight. The emails I'm hoping to get out tonight also.

The run off raffle will be posted after that, either tonight or no later than by Saturday.

Wayne 

[/ QUOTE ] 

What ever happened to the run off raffle? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/confused.gif


----------



## dat2zip (Mar 23, 2003)

OK, Here is the assembly procedure you will need or will help assist you in constructing your DIY flashlight.

http://home.attbi.com/~theledguy/cpf_store/mclux/mclux_diy_doc.pdf

Wayne


As for the run off raffle.

I'm still scrambling. Looks like I need to regroup.


----------



## Kercheval (Mar 23, 2003)

Wayne, do you have any ETA at all on your Wizard board? Even +/- a month would be sufficient for planning with the DYI parts.

Thanks for any info.

jbk


----------



## bucken (Mar 23, 2003)

Wayne,

The assembly procedure link doesn't seem to be working (at least not for me).


----------



## Sigman (Mar 23, 2003)

Bucken, it's a .PDF file, takes a little longer to load, worked for me, maybe Wayne fixed the link??


----------



## bucken (Mar 23, 2003)

I just tried it again. It's working, now.


----------



## ufokillerz (Mar 23, 2003)

i joined cpf after the mclux came out, how exactly would i get myself a mclux?


----------



## LEDagent (Mar 24, 2003)

I have a similar question too...

I just recieved an Arc LSH-P. The light is so good, better than my Arc SLS rev2, that it has literally replaced my E2 as EDC. 

What would make it better however is one of your battery packs with the pocket clip. I NEED a pocket clip if i'm ever going to truely call it my EDC flashlight. When will the parts be available? Thanks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## dat2zip (Mar 24, 2003)

From what I know the status is the DIY parts are getting very close to being done. I believe the TK and DIY program is very close to being on schedule. 

We will be announcing here on the forum more details as time permits. For now, stay tuned.

Wayne


----------



## Sigman (Mar 24, 2003)

Wayne, on the "Skunks" webpage, in the pic of the parts that were being checked for fit, Leo (or yourself?) mentioned sending some back for "rework" in reference to cosmetics. It had to be the lack of bead blasting on the Kroll end eh? Looks so much better with the bead blasting. Was there something else I didn't catch?


----------



## hotfoot (Mar 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sigman said:*
Wayne, on the "Skunks" webpage, in the pic of the parts that were being checked for fit, Leo (or yourself?) mentioned sending some back for "rework" in reference to cosmetics. It had to be the lack of bead blasting on the Kroll end eh? Looks so much better with the bead blasting. Was there something else I didn't catch? 

[/ QUOTE ]

T'was I, Sigman /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

The parts were being checked for dimensional accuracy, tolerances and miscellaneous fit situations, something we do prior to surface finishing. Once those basic requirements have been met, only then are the pieces sent for plating. This saves us from having to wait for plating, discovering a mistake, reworking it and re-plating it.

The beadblast is here to stay for sure, so no worries there /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif If look closely, Sigman, you'll notice the longtail's bevel is quite far from the tac o-ring/lanyard - groove, making a tac-grip quite improbable to manage. Its this that needed the rework.


----------



## Sigman (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for pointing that out Leo...I've got it figured that's why I'm starting to "bald" on top! All these things go over my head, but are low enough to "grab" and are taking hairs with them....makes sense to me! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## dat2zip (Apr 24, 2003)

DIY Status: 4/23/2003

The McLux DIY heads landed in CA friday April 18th. To expedite delivery, no inspection on the parts prior to shipment were done. Upon review of the parts, we noted some form and finish issues on a few and decided to reject the whole lot. It was a lot rejection due to our arrangement with the machine shop and an "All or None" agreement. Resolution will unfortunately require more time before we have the parts. Prior to if or when some of these "seconds" may become available, we will provide what we deem as best quality. It will be up to the machine shop to determine the fate of this rejected batch.

Many of you will probably be very disappointed--we certainly weren't expecting to be faced with this setback. We will strive to resolve this as fast as possible, and will do whatever we can to fix it. We've waited this long, and at this point are NOT willing to accept compromises....so let's wait a bit longer and hope for the best.

The Skunkettes (Stinkin away!)


----------



## dat2zip (Apr 24, 2003)

I should mention that I have the 1X123 EN power packs which we have passed our QC and will be in inventory soon. I could offer these now or wait for the heads and the rest of the other power packs to come in before enabling them on the new web site.

Wayne


----------



## ufokillerz (Apr 24, 2003)

it would be best to offer them when everything is in stock, it would "suck" to get a head later to find a 1x123 EN power pack sold out.


----------



## lightbulb (Apr 24, 2003)

I think they should be available now since the mclux parts are interchangeable with some surefire lights and arc lights plus other home made mods.


----------

